# الرد على تشبيه القيامة بالأساطير الوثنية



## Maya (4 ديسمبر 2005)

*الرد على تشبيه القيامة بالأساطير الوثنية*

*أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح :

منذ فترة وأنا أبحث في الانترنيت عثرتُ على مقال ...  بل عدة مقالات لأشخاص ينكرون قيامة المسيح ويزعمون أن قصة القيامة مأخوذة ومقتبسة  من  أصول وثنية قديمة وقد  ذهب البعض لذكر شواهد من الحضارات القديمة التي تتحدث عن قيامة الآلهة من الموت .....

************

لكن لقد  فات كاتب هذه الأكاذيب أو النظرية الفاشلة عدة نقاط مهمة وهي :

انه في ذلك الزمان لم تكن هناك وسائل اتصال حديثة وإنترنت لتناقل المعلومات  ولم يكن نظام الحياة  في ذلك الوقت كنظام العولمة اليوم الانفتاح على مختلف الثقافات والحضارات وانصهارها ....
ثم إن معظم تلاميذ المسيح كانوا  من صيادي السمك البسطاء ، ومهنة مثل هذه  ليست كمهنة التجارة التي تفسح المجال أمام المشتغلين بها لمعرفة أخبار العالم وعقائد الساكنين فيه، بل إنها مهنة تفرض على أصحابها ملازمة البيئة التي يعملون فيها، وتحصر أفكارهم في الأخبار والعقائد الموجودة في بلادهم .
إضافة إلى ذلك فقد كان التلاميذ  من اليهود المتديّنين الذين يحطون من شأن الوثنيين والأمم الأخرى  ويعتبرونهم نجسين ، وبالتالي  كانوا حتى  لا يتحدثون معهم أو يخالطونهم ، فكيف يمكن أن يأخذوا عنهم وينقلوا منهم  ،   ومن جهة أخرى فإنه بالرجوع إلى عقائد الوثنيين أو بالأحرى إلى أساطيرهم، لا نرى فيها أسطورة عن إنسان قال الوثنيون إنه قام بعد موته، كما نادى التلاميذ عن المسيح. والدليل على ذلك أن اليونانيين الوثنيين  كانوا :  ( يستهزئون عندما سمعوا التلاميذ ينادون بقيامة المسيح من الأموات (أعمال 17: 22) .
وهذه بعض  أساطير الوثنيين التي يقال إنه ورد فيها شيء عن القيامة من الأموات أو العودة إلى الحياة، لكي يتضح بطلان هذه الدعوى من أساسها. 

(أ) فالبابليون بسبب رغبتهم في أن تظل نساؤهم في حوزتهم، زعموا أن الإله تاموز أحب إشترا أو عشتاروت إلهة الحب وتزوج منها. لكن لم يمض على هذا الزواج وقت طويل حتى أبغضته وقتلته، ثم أخذت بعد ذلك تبحث عن زوج آخر عوضاً عنه، ولكنها لم تجد. وأخيراً ذهبت إلى عالم الموتى لكي تخرج تاموز منه ، فقبض عليها ملك هذا العالم، وبعد أن سامها العذاب لقتلها تاموز، سمح لها أن تأخذه، وبذلك عاد تاموز إلى الأرض.

(ب) وقدماء المصريين، بسبب رغبتهم في إعلان قوة الخير، زعموا أن إله الشر ست كان يبغض أخاه إله الخير أوزيريس . لذلك قتله ومزق جثته إلى 72 قطعة، رمى كل قطعة منها في مكان خاص. ومع ذلك استطاعت إيزيس زوجة أوزيريس أن تجمع القطع المذكورة، وأن تعيد زوجها إلى الحياة، ومن ثم أصبح خالداً  في نظرهم.

(ج) وقدماء اليونان بسبب رغبتهم في تعليل اختفاء القمح من الحقول ستة شهور، زعموا أن ملك الهاوية أحب بروسفوني إلهة القمح ، واختطفها إلى مملكته، فشكت أمها (إلهة الزراعة) إلى جوبيتر رئيس  الآلهة ما أصاب ابنتها. فأمر ملك الهاوية بإطلاق سراح بروسفوني وإعادتها إلى الأرض. لكن لأن هذا الملك كان قد أحب بروسفوني حباً جماً، لم يطلق سراحها إلا بعد أن أعطاها من طعام الهاوية. ونظراً لأن من خصائص هذا الطعام أنه يجذب كل من يأكل منه إلى الهاوية بعد مفارقته لها، لذلك كانت بروسفوني تعود إلى الهاوية مرة كل عام وتبقى فيها ستة شهور متتالية (وهي المدة التي تختفي فيها الحبوب من الأرض) ، وبعد ذلك تظهر على الأرض مرة ثانية، وهكذا دواليك.

(د) وبسبب رغبة اليونانيين أيضاً في تعظيم الديمقراطية وتحريض الناس على الدفاع عنها، زعموا أن بروميتيه بعد أن ساعد جوبيتر في القضاء على أعدائه والارتقاء إلى مركز رب الآلهة عندهم، حقد جوبيتر عليه وعزم على إهلاكه وإهلاك البشر معه. لأن بروميتيه كان يحبهم ويساعدهم في كل شؤونهم، لذلك صلبه على جبل القوقاز وأمر فلكان أن يعذبه. فأخذ هذا يغرس حديداً محمياً بالنار في جسم بروميتيه، كما أهاج النسور عليه لتمزق جسده. وبينما كان بروميتيه على هذه الحال، أتته عرائس البحر وعرضن عليه أن يتوسطن له لدى جوبيتر، فرفض. وأخيراً أتاه هرقل فأنقذه ورفع مكانته.

مما تقدم يتضح لنا أن قيامة المسيح من الأموات لا يمكن أن تكون قد نقلت عن الأساطير الوثنية، بل لا بد أنها حادثة حقيقية كما اتضح لنا في الأبواب السالفة. وقد أدرك هذه الحقيقة عباس محمود العقاد فقال :  كانت الدعوة المسيحية كما روتها الأناجيل دون أن يتعمد كتابها تطبيق أحوال التطور، أو تلتفت أذهانهم إلى معنى تلك الأحوال ثم قال إن أصحاب هذه الملاحظات أو الفلاسفة العصريين اتخذوا تشابه المراسيم والأخبار دليلاً على تلفيق تاريخ السيد المسيح. ويبدو لي أن نشوء علم المقابلة بين الأديان هو الذي دفع أصحابه في القرن الثامن عشر إلى تحميل المشابهات والمقارنات فوق طاقتها . كما قال ليس من الصواب أن يقال إن الأناجيل جميعاً عمدة لا يعول عليها في تاريخ السيد المسيح، وإنما الصواب أنها العمدة الوحيدة في كتابة تاريخه، وسواء رجعت هذه الأناجيل إلى أصل واحد أم إلى أكثر من مصدر، فمن الواجب أن يدخل في الحسبان أنها هي العمدة التي اعتمد عليهم قوم هم أقرب الناس إلى عصر المسيح، وليس لدينا نحن بعد قرابة ألفي عام عمدة أحق منها بالاعتماد (عبقرية المسيح ص 126 وكتاب اللّه ص 149-153) .

------------------------

ختاماً فلنكن  واثقين يا اخوتي وأخواتي أنه مهما مرَّ من الزمن ستبقى هناك طفيليات مؤذية وأصوات ناشذة تلقي بالأكاذيب وتشكك بكلام الرب وصلبه وقيامته ، ولكن مع كل زمن سيبقى هناك فرسان شجعان وأخوات فاضلات للدفاع عن كلمة الرب وإثبات بطلان المزاعم والادعاءات والكلمات الحاقدة الصادرة من قلوب أعماها ظلام الخطية  ونحن بقوة الرب منتصرون على أولئك من عبدة الظلام والأرض  ....

"من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح . هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن." 

" فقبض على الوحش والنبيّ الكذاب معه الصانع قدامه الآيات التي بها أضلّ الذين قبلوا سمة الوحش والذين سجدوا لصورته ، وطرح الاثنان حيّين إلى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت " .*


----------



## الأندلسى (2 يناير 2006)

*اقتباس من الوثنيات القديمة*

 بداية ... كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد ميلاد المسيح ... وهذه اول أسطورة اقتبست من الوثنيات القديمة اذ ثبت أن كرشنا المخلص عند الهنود وميثرا أيضا قيل عنهما أنهما ولدا يوم 25 ديسمبر ... تماما مثلما قلتم عن المسيح ... بالرغم من أن البشير لوقا ينفى ذلك حيث يقول : 
فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل
8  وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم.

وهذا يعنى بكل بساطة أن المسيح ولد فى الصيف حيث الظروف المهيأة للرعى والجو والعشب والخضرة ... أما لو كان ميلاد المسيح فى ديسمبر ... فمعلوم ان لا أحد يخرج للرعى فى ذلك الوقت فى فلسطين حيث المناخ البارد والجليد الذى يكفى لتجميد القطيع بأكمله ... لذا فلا أدرى سببا يجعلكم تكذبون البشير لوقا وتصدقوا هذه الأسطورة ...
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
تقولين :منذ فترة وأنا أبحث في الانترنيت عثرتُ على مقال ... بل عدة مقالات لأشخاص ينكرون قيامة المسيح ويزعمون أن قصة القيامة مأخوذة ومقتبسة من أصول وثنية قديمة وقد ذهب البعض لذكر شواهد من الحضارات القديمة التي تتحدث عن قيامة الآلهة من الموت .....

ربما لو قرأتى جيدا لعلمتى أن الموضوع ليس فى انكار القيامة فقط بل وقصة الصلب ومجىء المجوس على أثر النجم ... والنزول الى الجحيم ....تشابهات كثيرة ...
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تقولين:لكن لقد فات كاتب هذه الأكاذيب أو النظرية الفاشلة عدة نقاط مهمة وهي :

انه في ذلك الزمان لم تكن هناك وسائل اتصال حديثة وإنترنت لتناقل المعلومات ولم يكن نظام الحياة في ذلك الوقت كنظام العولمة اليوم الانفتاح على مختلف الثقافات والحضارات وانصهارها ....
ثم إن معظم تلاميذ المسيح كانوا من صيادي السمك البسطاء ، ومهنة مثل هذه ليست كمهنة التجارة التي تفسح المجال أمام المشتغلين بها لمعرفة أخبار العالم وعقائد الساكنين فيه، بل إنها مهنة تفرض على أصحابها ملازمة البيئة التي يعملون فيها، وتحصر أفكارهم في الأخبار والعقائد الموجودة في بلادهم .
إضافة إلى ذلك فقد كان التلاميذ من اليهود المتديّنين الذين يحطون من شأن الوثنيين والأمم الأخرى ويعتبرونهم نجسين ، وبالتالي كانوا حتى لا يتحدثون معهم أو يخالطونهم ، فكيف يمكن أن يأخذوا عنهم وينقلوا منهم ، ومن جهة أخرى فإنه بالرجوع إلى عقائد الوثنيين أو بالأحرى إلى أساطيرهم، لا نرى فيها أسطورة عن إنسان قال الوثنيون إنه قام بعد موته، كما نادى التلاميذ عن المسيح. والدليل على ذلك أن اليونانيين الوثنيين كانوا : ( يستهزئون عندما سمعوا التلاميذ ينادون بقيامة المسيح من الأموات (أعمال 17: 22) .
وهذه بعض أساطير الوثنيين التي يقال إنه ورد فيها شيء عن القيامة من الأموات أو العودة إلى الحياة، لكي يتضح بطلان هذه الدعوى من أساسها. 

(أ) فالبابليون بسبب رغبتهم في أن تظل نساؤهم في حوزتهم، زعموا أن الإله تاموز أحب إشترا أو عشتاروت إلهة الحب وتزوج منها. لكن لم يمض على هذا الزواج وقت طويل حتى أبغضته وقتلته، ثم أخذت بعد ذلك تبحث عن زوج آخر عوضاً عنه، ولكنها لم تجد. وأخيراً ذهبت إلى عالم الموتى لكي تخرج تاموز منه ، فقبض عليها ملك هذا العالم، وبعد أن سامها العذاب لقتلها تاموز، سمح لها أن تأخذه، وبذلك عاد تاموز إلى الأرض.

والأن من قال لكى انهم لم يكونوا يعلموا بهذه الأسطورات الوثنية .....هل لمجرد أنهم لم يكن عندهم انترنت ...

والأن ما رأيك أنى سأعطيك دليلا واحد ولكنه دليلا قاتلا .... وسيكون الدليل على تموز الاله التى استشهدتى أنتى به ....

تموز الاله كانت النسوة تبكين عليه عند قبره بعدما مات وقبل أن يقوم ويعود الى الأرض ....بماذا تذكرك هذه الصورة
الأ تذكرك بمجموعة المريمات والنساء الجالسات عند قبر يسوع بعد موته و قبل قيامته ؟؟؟؟فكيف عرف كتبة الأناجيل هذه القصة الوثنية ودونوها  رغم أنهم لم يملكوا الانترنت كما تقولين ؟

الاجابة بكل بساطة لأنها موجودة فى العهد القديم وتحديدا فى سفر حزقيال

حز 8 :14  فجاء بي الى مدخل باب بيت الرب الذي من جهة الشمال واذ هناك نسوة جالسات يبكين على تموز.:t33: :t33: 

تحياتى ...


----------



## نذير (3 يناير 2006)

وهل عبد بني اسرائيل البعل الا تأثرا بالحضارات الاخرى ؟


----------



## Zayer (3 يناير 2006)

> أسطورة عن إنسان قال الوثنيون إنه قام بعد موته،



انت قلتها  , و هل الاله يموت ؟


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

الأندلسى قال:
			
		

> بداية ... كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد ميلاد المسيح ... وهذه اول أسطورة اقتبست من الوثنيات القديمة اذ ثبت أن كرشنا المخلص عند الهنود وميثرا أيضا قيل عنهما أنهما ولدا يوم 25 ديسمبر ... تماما مثلما قلتم عن المسيح ... بالرغم من أن البشير لوقا ينفى ذلك حيث يقول :
> فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته واضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل
> 8 وكان في تلك الكورة رعاة متبدين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم.
> 
> ...




متعودين على كذب المسلمين و تزييفهم للحقائق, فيا جاهل يا اندليسي, تقويمهم يختلف عن تقوييم السنة الميلادية, يعني اذا السنة هذه كان يوم 10 من الشهر الاول, السنة الي بعديها تكون مؤرة تقريبا لمدة تسع ايام, فيا يا جاهل تأريخ ميلا كرشنا هو في السادس من سيبتمبر لسنة 2004 و المصادف 27 من ايلول لسنة 2005
يعني يا كذاب يا مزيف الحقائق اكتشافك العلمي هذا يا عبقرينوا بلله و اشرب ميه





> وهذا يعنى بكل بساطة أن المسيح ولد فى الصيف حيث الظروف المهيأة للرعى والجو والعشب والخضرة ... أما لو كان ميلاد المسيح فى ديسمبر ... فمعلوم ان لا أحد يخرج للرعى فى ذلك الوقت فى فلسطين حيث المناخ البارد والجليد الذى يكفى لتجميد القطيع بأكمله ... لذا فلا أدرى سببا يجعلكم تكذبون البشير لوقا وتصدقوا هذه الأسطورة ...


 
فعلا تحتاج الى نظارات, فاذا كنت بخيل او غير مقتدر ماديا, انا اقدم لك نظارات هدية او صدقة...

اقرأ النص و ستجد انه يقال انهم كانوا يحرسون الرعية في الليل, والقطيع يحتاج الى رعاية طوال السنة ان كانت برد او حر, و الا برأيك ان القطيع يأكل في الصيف فقط, و يبقى بدون اكل او رعية في الشتاء؟ فعلا كلام غبي يدخل على غباءك الحاد, فالنص ذكر ان الرعاة كانوا يحرسون الرعية, فاين العشب الاخضر؟ و اين جو الصيف؟






> والأن ما رأيك أنى سأعطيك دليلا واحد ولكنه دليلا قاتلا .... وسيكون الدليل على تموز الاله التى استشهدتى أنتى به ....
> 
> تموز الاله كانت النسوة تبكين عليه عند قبره بعدما مات وقبل أن يقوم ويعود الى الأرض ....بماذا تذكرك هذه الصورة
> الأ تذكرك بمجموعة المريمات والنساء الجالسات عند قبر يسوع بعد موته و قبل قيامته ؟؟؟؟فكيف عرف كتبة الأناجيل هذه القصة الوثنية ودونوها رغم أنهم لم يملكوا الانترنت كما تقولين ؟
> ...


 

 
ها هو الكاذب المزيف يزيف الحقائق و يغيرها, فيا جاهل, اقرأ ما تقوله و و ما موجود في النص, ان تقول انهم يبكون عند قبر تموز, اين كلمة القبر او دلالتها في النص؟

لنتابع النص سوية




> في الخامسِ مِنَ الشَّهرِ السَّادسِ مِنَ السَّنةِ السَّادسةِ بَعدَ السَّبْي. وأنا جالِسٌ في بَيتي وشيوخُ يَهوذا جالسونَ أمامي نزَلَت عليَ هُناكَ يَدُ السَّيِّدِ الرّبِّ. 2فنظَرتُ وإذا بشَكلٍ يُشبِهُ إنسانًا مِنْ وسطِهِ إلى تَحتُ نارٌ، ومِنْ وسَطِهِ إلى فَوقُ شِبْهُ لمَعانِ النُّحاسِ. 3فمدَ ما يُشبِهُ اليَدَ وأخذني بشَعرِ رأسي. ورفعَني الرُّوحُ بَينَ الأرضِ والسَّماءِ وجاءَ بي في رُؤيا مِنْ رُؤى اللهِ إلى أُورُشليمَ، إلى مَدخلِ البابِ الدَّاخلي المُتَّجهِ إلى الشِّمالِ، حَيثُ مُقامُ الصَّنمِ الذي يُثيرُ غَيرةَ الرّبِّ، 4فإذا بمَجدِ إلهِ إِسرائيلَ هُناكَ، كما تراءى لي في الوادي.
> 5فقالَ لي: «يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، إرفعْ عينَيكَ نحوَ طريقِ الشِّمالِ. فرفعتُ عينيَ نحوَ طريقِ الشِّمال، فإذا عَنْ شِمال بابِ المذبَح صَنمُ الغَيرةِ هذا في المَدخلِ». 6وقالَ لي: «يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، أرأيتَ ما يعمَلونَ؟ أرأيتَ الأرجاسَ العظيمةَ التي يعمَلُها بَيتُ إِسرائيلَ هُنا ليُبعدوني عَنْ هَيكلي؟ ولكنْ ستَرى أرجاسًا أعظَم مِنْ هذِهِ».
> 7ثُمَ جاءَ بي إلى مَدخلِ الدَّارِ، فنظَرتُ وإذا بثقبٍ في الحائطِ. 8فقالَ لي: «يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، أُنقبِ الحائطَ». فنَقبتُ الحائطَ، فإذا بمَدخلٍ. 9وقالَ لي: «أُدخُلْ واَنظُرِ الأرجاسَ الشَّائنةَ التي يعمَلونَها هُناكَ». 10فدخلتُ
> ونظَرتُ فإذا كُلُّ شَكلٍ مِنْ أشكالِ الدَّوابِ والبَهائمِ النَّجسةِ وجميع أصنامِ بَيتِ إِسرائيلَ مرسومةٌ على الحائطِ مِنْ كُلِّ جانبٍ. 11وكانَ يقفُ أمامَها سبعونَ رجلاً مِنْ شُيوخ بَيتِ إِسرائيلَ، وفي وسَطِهِم يازنيا بنُ شافانَ، وكُلُّ واحدٍ مِبخرتُهُ بيَدِهِ وسَحابةٌ عطِرةٌ مِنَ البَخورِ تصعدُ مِنها.
> ...


 
كما هو معلوم, الشعب اليهودي كان في وقت السبي, و يمكنك لا تعرف ان السبي كان لبابل, اذ اله تموز الذي يعبدونه (تموز يعني الشهر الثامن) و النص يتكلم عن عبادة الاصنام, فالقص و اللصق و التغيير في مسار الكلا ما يمشي علينا يا عبقرينو, فالنص واظح و صريح و ليس له مما تقول:



> كانت عبادة تموز عبادة كلدانية ، يقدمون فيها ذبائح بشرية ، وتمارس فى هذه الاحتفالات العلاقات الجنسية كجزء من العبادة وكانوا يقيمون هذه الإحتفالات لتموز مرتين ، الأولى فى زمن إشتداد الحر وفيها يبكون موت تموز (وشهور الحر هى يوليو وأغسطس ، وطالما هم يبكون هنا ، فهم فى حوالى شهر أغسطس = الشهر السادس١) . ثم يقيمون حفلات الفرح بعودة تموز فى شهور الربيع . وهنا كان النساء : بحسب التوقيت اليهودى ( ٨ اليهوديات يشتركن فى هذه العبادة بالبكاء على تموز عوضًا عن البكاء على خطا ي اهن . وما يأتى هو أسوأ الكل .
> فهناك ٢٥ رج ً لا وغالبًا كانوا من الكهنة ، كانوا واقفين بين الرواق والمذبح حيث تؤدى أقدس الشعائر الدينية ، وكانوا يعبدون الشمس ناظرين للشرق ، أى أعطوا ظهورهم للهيكل ، لأن الهيكل اليهودى كان متجهًا للغرب


 

فيا اندلسي يا عديم الفهم و المعرفة, لا تدعي انك عالم او فاهم, لانك بردك هذا اثبتت جهلك الواظح بابسط الامور... العب غيرها يا شطور​​​


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> وهل عبد بني اسرائيل البعل الا تأثرا بالحضارات الاخرى ؟


 

أثر على عبادة اليهود, لا على دينهم و تشريعه, فالشريعة اليهودية لم تمس باي تغيير بسبب الوثنيين و هذا واظح بدليل ان الكتاب المقدس يرفض عبادة الاصنام و الاوثان بشدة, فان كان هناك اي تأثير كان على الاقل صرحوا و حللوا عبادة الاوثان (كما في القرأن و غرانيق العلا)



> انت قلتها , و هل الاله يموت ؟


 

اما ردك يا زاير, فهو فعلا غير مفهوم... يدل على نضاجتك....


----------



## الأندلسى (3 يناير 2006)

*رجاء ...قراءة الموضوع كاملا*

[QUOTE=My Rock]متعودين على كذب المسلمين و تزييفهم للحقائق, فيا جاهل يا اندليسي, تقويمهم يختلف عن تقوييم السنة الميلادية, يعني اذا السنة هذه كان يوم 10 من الشهر الاول, السنة الي بعديها تكون مؤرة تقريبا لمدة تسع ايام, فيا يا جاهل تأريخ ميلا كرشنا هو في السادس من سيبتمبر لسنة 2004 و المصادف 27 من ايلول لسنة 2005
يعني يا كذاب يا مزيف الحقائق اكتشافك العلمي هذا يا عبقرينوا بلله و اشرب ميته][/FONT] [/QUOTE

 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

حاضر يا روك (دودى هابله واشرب ميته ) لكن قبل ذلك أريد منك مصدرا أو مرجعا لتفسيرك اللولبى الحلزونى هذا ... أنت دائما تطالبنا بالتفاسير بينما نراك الأن تفسر وتدلس لتخرج من المأزق الصعب .... هل ترانى بهذه الدرجة من السذاجة لكى ينطلى على كلامك هذا انك تخدع أصدقاءك المسيحيين ولا تخدعنى أنا .... لأن تقويمهم لم يختلف عن تقويم السنة الميلادية كما تحاول أن تخدعنا ....لأنهم كانوا يستخدموا التقويم الشمسى مثلكم تمام ...أما ماتتكلم عنه فيجوز أن يحدث بين التقويم الشمسى والقمرى ...أما هم فلم يعرفوا التقويم القمرى ...... مرة أخرى أعطنا الدليل على تفسيرك الحلزونى هذا ....

ولذا فان علماءك حينما اصطدموا بهذه الحقيقة المؤلمة ... وهى أن تاريخ ميلاد المسيح موافق لهذه الأساطير الوثنية ... أقروا بذلك ... ولكنهم حاولوا أن يقولوا انما جعلوا تاريخ ميلاد المسيح موافق لتاريخ ميلاد آلهة الوثنيين حتى يستبدلوا أعياد الوثنيين الداخلين فى المسيحية حديثا بأعياد مسيحية ..... وكما يرى الجميع أنه مبرر واهى ...

هاهو القس عوض سمعان واحد من أشد أعداء الاسلام يعترف ببجاحة فيقول ويظن أنها يرد على هذه التهمة وينكر ويبرىء الكتاب المقدس من هذه التهمة الوثنية وهى ميلاد المسيح يوم 25 ديسمبر فيقول:

16 - كان يوم 25 ديسمبر (كانون الأول)، الذي يحتفل فيه المسيحيون في بلاد الغرب بميلاد المسيح، يوم عيد الشمس في العبادة المثرية، لأن هذا العيد كان يقع في 24 و 25 من كانون الأول (ديسمبر). وأن يوم 7 يناير، الذي يحتفل فيه المسيحيون في بلاد الشرق بميلاده، كان يوم عيد ديونيس إله اليونان، لأن هذا كان يقع في 6 و 7 من كانون الثاني (يناير). وأن عيد القيامة الذي يحتفل المسيحيون به في شهر إبريل (نيسان)، هو عيد الربيع الذي كان يحتفل فيه الوثنيون بقيامة تاموز وغيره من آلهتهم .

الرد: اليوم الذي يحتفل فيه معظم المسيحيين بميلاد المسيح في الوقت الحاضر، لم يرد ذكره في آية من آيات الكتاب المقدس، بل ولم يكن معروفاً على الإطلاق عند المسيحيين الذين عاشوا في القرنين الأول والثاني، الأمر الذي لا يدع مجالاً لهذا الاعتراض. وفي أوائل القرن الثالث، أخذ بعض أساقفة المسيحيين في إقامة أعياد دينية، لتكون تذكاراً للحوادث الهامة في تاريخ السيد المسيح. وعند قيامهم بهذا العمل اختلفوا على تحديد يوم عيد ميلاده، لأن اليوم الذي وُلد فيه لم يكن معروفاً وقتئذ لديهم، أو لدى غيرهم. وأخيراً استقر رأيهم على أن يجعلوا هذا اليوم في يوم من أيام الأعياد الوثنية، ليمنعوا ضعفاء الإيمان من التأثُّر بهذه الأعياد وما كان يجري فيها من ضروب الخلاعة والعهارة، فصادف هذا الرأي قبولاً عند معظم المسيحيين وقتئذ، فأخذ في الانتشار بينهم. فهؤلاء الأساقفة لم يقتبسوا الأعياد المسيحية من الوثنية كما يقول المعترضون، بل أقاموا في الأعياد الوثنية أعياداً مسيحية ليصونوا المسيحيين ضعيفي الإيمان من الاختلاط بالوثنيين والتأثر بعاداتهم التي لا تتفق مع مبادىء المسيحية وتعليمها.
 وها هو الرابط موقع النور المسيحى

http://www.al-nour.com/god/godreveal/Godreveal3.htm
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 


ثم تقول ياروك:

فعلا تحتاج الى نظارات, فاذا كنت بخيل او غير مقتدر ماديا, انا اقدم لك نظارات هدية او صدقة...

اقرأ النص و ستجد انه يقال انهم كانوا يحرسون الرعية في الليل, والقطيع يحتاج الى رعاية طوال السنة ان كانت برد او حر, و الا برأيك ان القطيع يأكل في الصيف فقط, و يبقى بدون اكل او رعية في الشتاء؟ فعلا كلام غبي يدخل على غباءك الحاد, فالنص ذكر ان الرعاة كانوا يحرسون الرعية, فاين العشب الاخضر؟ و اين جو الصيف؟ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

والذى يجب أن يتهم بالغباء ليس أنا ؟ أقول لك لا يمكن أن يكون هناك رعى فى ليل الشتاء القارس بفلسطين حيث الثلوج تتساقط فى هذا الوقت .... هذه الصورة التى يرسمها انجيل لوقا  لا يمكن أن تكون فى ليل الشتاء والا لتجمد القطيع بأكمله ....الغباء الحاد هو أن أعتقد أن هناك رعى فى الليل الشتوى القارص المصحوب بالجليد ...
نعم القطيع بحاجة الى رعاية فى الشتاء ولكن ليس فى العرااااااااااااااااااااااااااء كما يخبرنا لوقا... ألم تسمع عن اختراع اسمه الحظائر المغلقة ... أو حتى الاسطبلات والمزاود ...ولا تقل لى أنها لم تكن موجودة فى ذلك الوقت فانجيل لوقا نفسه يشهد بأن يسوع ولد فى مزود أواسطبل ... 

استاذ روك ... لقد أخذت عهدا على نفسى هذه المرة أنى لن أترك المنتدى بسبب عباراتك الوقحة التى تسبنى بها  دائما  دون أن تعطى ردا علميا واحدا لكى أترك المنتدى .... لا بد من كشف الحقيقة .... لا شىء أسمى من الحقيقة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ثم تضع هذا الكلام فى اقتباس وترفض حتى ان تقول من كاتبه ...وذلك لسبب بسيط وهو خوفك ورعبك من أن يفتش خلفك أحد  فتقول:

كما هو معلوم, الشعب اليهودي كان في وقت السبي, و يمكنك لا تعرف ان السبي كان لبابل, اذ اله تموز الذي يعبدونه (تموز يعني الشهر الثامن) و النص يتكلم عن عبادة الاصنام, فالقص و اللصق و التغيير في مسار الكلا ما يمشي علينا يا عبقرينو, فالنص واظح و صريح و ليس له مما تقول: 
كانت عبادة تموز عبادة كلدانية ، يقدمون فيها ذبائح بشرية ، وتمارس فى هذه الاحتفالات العلاقات الجنسية كجزء من العبادة وكانوا يقيمون هذه الإحتفالات لتموز مرتين ، الأولى فى زمن إشتداد الحر وفيها يبكون موت تموز (وشهور الحر هى يوليو وأغسطس ، وطالما هم يبكون هنا ، فهم فى حوالى شهر أغسطس = الشهر السادس١) . ثم يقيمون حفلات الفرح بعودة تموز فى شهور الربيع . وهنا كان النساء : بحسب التوقيت اليهودى ( ٨ اليهوديات يشتركن فى هذه العبادة بالبكاء على تموز عوضًا عن البكاء على خطا ي اهن . وما يأتى هو أسوأ الكل .
فهناك ٢٥ رج ً لا وغالبًا كانوا من الكهنة ، كانوا واقفين بين الرواق والمذبح حيث تؤدى أقدس الشعائر الدينية ، وكانوا يعبدون الشمس ناظرين للشرق ، أى أعطوا ظهورهم للهيكل ، لأن الهيكل اليهودى كان متجهًا للغرب 
ـــــــــــ
والان هذا التفسير هو تفسير انطونيوس فكرى ...ولكنك اقتطعت التفسير .وخاصة حينما قال بعد هذه العبارات هذه الجملة....وهذه يبدو أنها عادة وثنية .... لماذا تركت هذه الجملة ؟؟؟؟ 

نعم كانت النساء تبكى على تموز الاله (وليس تموز الشهر كما ذكرت  أنت بالأعلى :big ) ولكن لم تبكى اعتباطا ... لأنه لا يوجد شىء بلا أصل ... فلقد صار هذا اليوم تخليدا لذكرى عشتاروت زوجة تموز التى بكت عند قبره بعدما مات هى ومجموعة من النسوة .. قبل أن تلتقى معه فى الجحيم كما تصف الوثنيات القديمة ...ولماذا يذكر النص النساء الجالسات الباكيات تحديدا ...لماذا لا يشترك الرجال معهم فى البكاء على موت تموز؟
حز 8 :14 فجاء بي الى مدخل باب بيت الرب الذي من جهة الشمال واذ هناك نسوة جالسات يبكين على تموز.


ثم تقول:

فيا اندلسي يا عديم الفهم و المعرفة, لا تدعي انك عالم او فاهم, لانك بردك هذا اثبتت جهلك الواظح بابسط الامور... العب غيرها يا شطورـــــــــــــــــــــــ

عديم الفهم والذى يدعى العلم هو الذى يعطى اجابات جاهلة دون أدنى علم ودون أدنى معرفة تماما مثلما قلت موضوع اختلاف التقويمات الذى اخترعته من ذاتك بدلا من مجابهة الواقع بكل شجاعة ...انك حتى فشلت فى اثبات أن التقويم فى عهد كرشنا وميثرا كان يختلف عن التقويم الميلادى ... أنا لم أرى مثل هذا الجهل فى حياتى ...خاصة وأنك مشرف منتدى ....


والأن فالموضوع أكبر من ذلك وأدعوك الأن أنت وجميع اخوانك وأخوتك المسيحيين( وخاصة المحترم who care  ) فى المنتدى وأتحداكم جميعا أن تكذبونى فى المفاجأة التالية ......

ان موضوع التشابه بين حياة المسيح كما دونتها الأناجيل وحياة تموز لم يقتصر على حياته او موته اوحتى بكاء مجموعة من النسوة عليه او قيامته ...بل وصل الموضوع لأدق أدق التفاصيل ...

مامعنى هذه الجملة : لقد انتصر تموز على قوى الظلام، وصعد ظافرًا إلى حياة جديدة 
أرجو أن أجد تفسيرا.....

 مرة أخرى نجد تموز هو الراعى الصالح .وذلك قبل أن يستنطقها كتاب الأناجيل على لسان يسوع بآلاف السنين ...الفرق الوحيد أن رعية تموز كانت تشبه بالحملان الوديعة ... ورعية يسوع كانت الخراف الوديعة ...لكنهما اشتركا حتى فى لقب الراعى الصالح ....والأن لا أجد تعبيرا أفضل من وضع هاتين الصورتين ....أولها صورة أثرية لتموز الراعى الصالح ترجع ل2000 سنة قبل الميلاد والأخرى ليسوع الراعى الصالح ... 

أنا هنا ليس للسباب المتبادل .... أنا هنا لأدعوكم الى كلمة سواء بييننا وبينكم ...أدعوكم لقراءة القرآن الكريم ولو لمرة واحدة بروح حيادية دون اظهار هذا العداء المستمر ... ان القرآن الكريم هو أول كتاب على وجه الأرض قد كشف النقاب عن هذه الحقيقة المرة وهى ان نصف عقيدتكم ليست من عند الله وانما اتبعتم فيها ضلال الوثنيات القديمة كما يقول القس عوض سمعان بالأعلى  
{قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ أَهْوَاء قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّواْ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَضَلُّواْ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ }المائدة 77

 مع خالص تحياتى لكل من أراد الحق فى هذا المنتدى ...
الراعى الصالح .....


----------



## Zayer (3 يناير 2006)

> اما ردك يا زاير, فهو فعلا غير مفهوم... يدل على نضاجتك....


ردي كان واضح , انت قريت الموضوع كله ؟ 



> لا نرى فيها أسطورة عن إنسان قال الوثنيون إنه قام بعد موته، كما نادى التلاميذ عن المسيح



الانسان هو عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام 

وهو قالها انسان و لم يقل إله 

وانا سألت هل الإله يموت ؟ يعني حتى لو غير جملة الانسان وراح يصير في اخطا في الموضوع وتصير الاسطورة مشابهة الى الاساطير الوثنية  وتبقى فكرة موت الإله فكرة من الاساطير و الافلام و الرسوم المتحركة الي نشوفها . 

وانا أسألك من يقبض الروح ؟ ام ان الروح تخرج من نفسها ؟ وما هو المقصود من موت الإله ؟  هل هو موت الجسد ؟ ام هو موت اقنوم الابن ؟ وإن مات اقنوم و بقي اقنومين الا يدل هذا على انهم ثلاث اشياء وليسو شئ واحد ؟ 

ارجو ان تجاوب على الاسئلة لا ان تسخر و تقول كلمتك المشهورة ( هذا دليل على جهلك ) 

فأذا كنت انا جاهل و انت عالم فعلمني


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

> حاضر يا روك (دودى هابله واشرب ميته ) لكن قبل ذلك أريد منك مصدرا أو مرجعا لتفسيرك اللولبى الحلزونى هذا ...


 
تعرف تقرأ انجليزي؟ اذا كان نعم فوت على الروابط التالية و شوف ميلاد كرشنا يا يوم:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/religion/Story/0,2763,1557197,00.html

http://www.astrologycom.com/janamashtami.html


وركز على هذا الرابط التالي الي يحوي اعياد الهند لعام 2004 و 2005 و شوف تاريخ الميلاد كم في 2004 و كم في 2005

http://www.recipedelights.com/indianfestivals.htm

اما تاريخ ولادة كرشنا الاصلي فهو المصادف 21 من الشهر السابع لسنة 3228 قبل الميلاد


مين الي تفسيره لولبي و حلزوني؟ انا الي دعمت ردودي بالادلة ولا انت الي مسطر كلام بدون دلائل...









> هاهو القس عوض سمعان واحد من أشد أعداء الاسلام يعترف ببجاحة فيقول ويظن أنها يرد على هذه التهمة وينكر ويبرىء الكتاب المقدس من هذه التهمة الوثنية وهى ميلاد المسيح يوم 25 ديسمبر فيقول:
> 
> 16 - كان يوم 25 ديسمبر (كانون الأول)، الذي يحتفل فيه المسيحيون في بلاد الغرب بميلاد المسيح، يوم عيد الشمس في العبادة المثرية، لأن هذا العيد كان يقع في 24 و 25 من كانون الأول (ديسمبر). وأن يوم 7 يناير، الذي يحتفل فيه المسيحيون في بلاد الشرق بميلاده، كان يوم عيد ديونيس إله اليونان، لأن هذا كان يقع في 6 و 7 من كانون الثاني (يناير). وأن عيد القيامة الذي يحتفل المسيحيون به في شهر إبريل (نيسان)، هو عيد الربيع الذي كان يحتفل فيه الوثنيون بقيامة تاموز وغيره من آلهتهم .
> 
> ...


 
فعلا اشك انك تقرأ ما تقتبسه, بالبداة تكلمت على كرشنا, و انا رديت على هذه الكذبة, و الان تتكلم عن معتقدات اخرى و الرد موجود عليها و انت جبته بنفسك










> نعم القطيع بحاجة الى رعاية فى الشتاء ولكن ليس فى العرااااااااااااااااااااااااااء كما يخبرنا لوقا... ألم تسمع عن اختراع اسمه الحظائر المغلقة ... أو حتى الاسطبلات والمزاود ...ولا تقل لى أنها لم تكن موجودة فى ذلك الوقت فانجيل لوقا نفسه يشهد بأن يسوع ولد فى مزود أواسطبل ...


 
لنتابع نص لوقا 2 من 8 الى 20 و لنرى ان وجد ما تزعم به من برد و شتاء و صقيع




> *الرعاة والملائكة
> 8وكانَ في تِلكَ النـاحيةِ رُعاةِ يَبـيتونَ في البرِّيَّةِ، يتناوَبونَ السَّهَرَ في الليلِ على رعِيَّتِهِم. 9فظهَرَ مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ لهُم، وأضاءَ مجَدُ الرَّبِّ حَولَهُم فَخافوا خَوفًا شَديدًا. 10فقالَ لهُمُ المَلاكُ: «لا تَخافوا! ها أنا أُبَشِّرُكُم بِخَبرٍ عظيمِ يَفرَحُ لَه جميعُ الشَّعبِ: 11وُلِدَ لكُمُ اليومَ في مدينةِ داودَ مُخلِّصٌ هوَ المَسيحُ الرَّبُّ. 12وإلَيكُم هذِهِ العلامَةَ: تَجِدونَ طِفلاً مُقَمَّطًا مُضْجَعًا في مِذْودٍ«.
> 13وظهَرَ معَ المَلاكِ بَغتةً جُمهورٌ مِنْ جُندِ السَّماءِ، يُسبِّحونَ الله ويقولونَ: 14»المَجدُ لله في العُلى، وفي الأرضِ السَّلامُ لِلحائزينَ رِضاهُ«.
> 15ولمَّا اَنصَرَفَ المَلائِكةُ عَنهُم إلى السَّماءِ، قالَ الرُّعاةُ بَعضُهُم لِبَعضٍ: «تَعالَوا نَذهَبُ إلى بَيتَ لحمَ لِنرى هذا الحَدَثَ الذي أخبَرَنا بِه الرَّبُّ«. 16وجاؤُوا مُسرعينَ، فوَجَدوا مَريَمَ ويوسُفَ والطِّفلَ مُضجَعًا في المِذودِ. 17فلمَّا رأوهُ أخبَروا بِما حَدَّثهُمُ المَلاكُ عَنهُ، 18فكانَ كُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ يتَعَجَّبُ مِنْ كلامِهِم. 19وحَفِظَت مَريمُ هذا كُلَّهُ وتأمَّلتْهُ في قَلبِها.
> ...




*اين يوجد دلالة على البرد الرياح العاصفة و الصقيع كما وصفته لنا؟ و اين مذكور انه كان شتاء؟*

*يا ريت لو تخليك منطقي شوي...*





> استاذ روك ... لقد أخذت عهدا على نفسى هذه المرة أنى لن أترك المنتدى بسبب عباراتك الوقحة التى تسبنى بها دائما دون أن تعطى ردا علميا واحدا لكى أترك المنتدى .... لا بد من كشف الحقيقة .... لا شىء أسمى من الحقيقة


 

دا انا لو اعرف هيك, كان ن الاول استفزيتك بكم كلمة حتى تبقى بالمنتدى, جا انا افرح كثير بوجودك عسى ان تجد النور و الحق الذي هو في المسيح يسوع




> ثم تضع هذا الكلام فى اقتباس وترفض حتى ان تقول من كاتبه ...وذلك لسبب بسيط وهو خوفك ورعبك من أن يفتش خلفك أحد فتقول:


 
معلش هفوة صغيرة ما منها اي قصد و هاي لعيونك رابط التفسير حتى لا تقول خايف و كلام فاضي

تفسير كامل لسفر حزقيال
http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/oldtesttafseer/Ezekiel.pdf






> نعم كانت النساء تبكى على تموز الاله (وليس تموز الشهر كما ذكرت أنت بالأعلى :big ) ولكن لم تبكى اعتباطا ... لأنه لا يوجد شىء بلا أصل ... فلقد صار هذا اليوم تخليدا لذكرى عشتاروت زوجة تموز التى بكت عند قبره بعدما مات هى ومجموعة من النسوة .. قبل أن تلتقى معه فى الجحيم كما تصف الوثنيات القديمة ...ولماذا يذكر النص النساء الجالسات الباكيات تحديدا ...لماذا لا يشترك الرجال معهم فى البكاء على موت تموز؟
> حز 8 :14 فجاء بي الى مدخل باب بيت الرب الذي من جهة الشمال واذ هناك نسوة جالسات يبكين على تموز.


 

اراك تتكلم عن تموز و عشتار كأنك علامة بالتاريخة و الاساطير (هل انت من سكان العراق و وارض النهرين؟ انا من سكان العراق و اعرف جيدا الاساطير و الالهو فقد درستها و انا في ايام الطفولة) فهل عرفت ماهي قصة تموز و عشتار؟ و ما هو تموز و ما هي عشتار؟ 

و لنشرح لك و للبقية لكي نبين المغالطة التي تقدمت بها:

عشتار هي أله الجمال عند البابلين قديما و تموز الاله الراعي الذي احتير بدلا عن الاله المزارع (لاحظ معي اسماء الاه و خصائصهم) فتزوجا و كان لهم (اي عشتار و تموز) ان يقتل تموز من قبل خنزير بري (بسبب كونه راعي بمعنى الكلمة لا المجاز) فحزنت عشتار خزنا شديدا و قررت عشتار لتحرير حبيبها تموز, فنزلت الى عالم الاموات فتنجح في تحريره و تعود به الى السماء و من بعدها استمرت دورة الحياة.

هذه الاسطورة تشبه اسطورة انانا ودوموزي في السومرية.

المهم, بكاء عشتار كان بسبب حبها و محاولتها لاستعادته, و اتخذها البابليون عادة لزوجاتهم للبكاء ليحفظوا ازواجهم, اذ البكاء كان للنساء تعاملا واتفاقا مع الاسطورة.

اما سفر حزقيال فذكر النص لان الشعب اليهودي سبي لبابل و كانت نساء اسرائيل يبكين و يقدمن نفس الطقس اذ نسيوا الرب, فهوا لمخالطة اليهود للبابلين بسبب السبي و بسبب اعتناق اليهوديات لهذا الطقس










> عديم الفهم والذى يدعى العلم هو الذى يعطى اجابات جاهلة دون أدنى علم ودون أدنى معرفة تماما مثلما قلت موضوع اختلاف التقويمات الذى اخترعته من ذاتك بدلا من مجابهة الواقع بكل شجاعة ...انك حتى فشلت فى اثبات أن التقويم فى عهد كرشنا وميثرا كان يختلف عن التقويم الميلادى ... أنا لم أرى مثل هذا الجهل فى حياتى ...خاصة وأنك مشرف منتدى ....


 
متى ادعيت العلم؟ اقتبس لي النص الذي ادعيت فيه العلم

و التقويم اعطيتك المصادر على صحتها...





> مامعنى هذه الجملة : لقد انتصر تموز على قوى الظلام، وصعد ظافرًا إلى حياة جديدة
> أرجو أن أجد تفسيرا.....


 
بعد موته تم ارجاعه الى السماء من قبل عشتار 




> مرة أخرى نجد تموز هو الراعى الصالح


 
اوضحنا سابقا معنى الراعي , اي هو كان الاله الراعي و في هناك الاله الزارع, يعني كمهنة و عمل, لا وصف للانقاذ و الفداء فهو لم يفدي احدا

والان لنرى من هو الذي يتكلم بدون ادلة؟ من هو الذي يتكلم بدون براهين؟ 


مع خالص تحياتي لكل من اراد الحق في العالم الاسلامي اجمع

احذف الكلمات الاخيرة لردك..


----------



## نذير (4 يناير 2006)

محمد بن عبدالله يا روك وابن آمنة أيضا ، وأطالبك بحذف آخر عبارة في مشاركتك لانها تشكل اساءة بليغة ، ونحن لا نصف المسيح وأمه الا بأرقى وأجمل الصفات .


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

نذير قال:
			
		

> محمد بن عبدالله يا روك وابن آمنة أيضا ، وأطالبك بحذف آخر عبارة في مشاركتك لانها تشكل اساءة بليغة ، ونحن لا نصف المسيح وأمه الا بأرقى وأجمل الصفات .


 
من عيني, بس هو يشيل عبارة الراعي الصالح اخر شئ

انا اقدر اشيلها بس اريد اعلمه الاحترام و الادب هون


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

وين  اجوبتك يا روك ؟


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

محمد بن أمنة او محمد بن عبد الله 

او محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله 

ولا عيب لو ذكر اسم الام  

شوف هذا جزء من خطبة الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام  في مجلس يزيد لعنه الله 

انا ابن فاطمة الزهراء، انا ابن سيدة النساء، انا ابن الطهرالبتول انا ابن بضعة الرسول، انا ابن علي المرتضى، انا ابن فاطمة الزهراء انا ابن خديجة الكبرى، انا ابن المقتول ظلماً، انا ابن المحزوز الراس من القفا، انا ابن العطشان حتى قضى، انا ابن طريح كربلاء، انا ابن مسلوب العمامة والرداء، انا ابن من بكت عليه ملائكة السماء، انا ابن من ناحت عليه الجن في الارض والطير في الهواء، انا ابن من راسه على السنان يهدى، انا ابن من حرمه من العراق الى الشام تسبى.


----------



## نذير (4 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> من عيني, بس هو يشيل عبارة الراعي الصالح اخر شئ
> 
> انا اقدر اشيلها بس اريد اعلمه الاحترام و الادب هون



هو قليل التواجد هنا ، انت المشرف العام وبامكانك ان تحذف ما تشاء ، ارجو حذف عبارتك لانها اساءة بليغة .


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2006)

لمعزتكم عندي و لان ما راضي ازعلكم حذفت العبارة, لكن يا ريت هو يحذف عبارته ايضا...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (4 يناير 2006)

شكـــرا لك .


----------



## الأندلسى (5 يناير 2006)

ماهذا بحق الله ؟ لقد تركت المنتدى فترة قصيرة وجئت لأجد كل هذا ..... ما هذا أيها المشرف العادل روك ؟؟  ما هو خطأى الذى ارتكبته .حتى تفعل مافعلته هذا ؟؟؟؟؟ عجيب أمرك فعلا .... 
 لا أدرى ماذا فهمت من جملة الراعى الصالح ...يا أستاذ روكى يا صاحب الاسلوب الهجومى الصدامى دائما ... لقد وضعت عبارة الراعى الصالح كعنوان للصورتين... لكى تفهم ما هو الشىء المتشابة بين كلا من الصورتين ....مجرد عنوان للصورتين فقط ... وليس المقصود منها توجيه اهانة لأحد بل لكى أريك وجه التشابة بين المعتقدين ليس اكثر من ذلك ...يخيل لى أنك فهمت أنى أستهزأ بشخص المسيح ...وهذا لم ولن يحدث... ولم أقصد من العبارة أى شىء سوى مجرد وضع عنوان عما أريد أن أقوله عن وجه التشابه بين الصورتين

 ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ......أنا أعرف حدودى جيدا والحمدلله ...ليس ذنبى أنك تفهم الأخرين خطأ ... تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

اوكي ما دامك مش قاصد, خلاص انسوا الموضوع....


----------



## Zayer (5 يناير 2006)

وانا سألت هل الإله يموت ؟ يعني حتى لو غير جملة الانسان وراح يصير في اخطا في الموضوع وتصير الاسطورة مشابهة الى الاساطير الوثنية وتبقى فكرة موت الإله فكرة من الاساطير و الافلام و الرسوم المتحركة الي نشوفها . 

وانا أسألك من يقبض الروح ؟ ام ان الروح تخرج من نفسها ؟ وما هو المقصود من موت الإله ؟ هل هو موت الجسد ؟ ام هو موت اقنوم الابن ؟ وإن مات اقنوم و بقي اقنومين الا يدل هذا على انهم ثلاث اشياء وليسو شئ واحد ؟


----------



## الأندلسى (5 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> فعلا اشك انك تقرأ ما تقتبسه, بالبداة تكلمت على كرشنا, و انا رديت على هذه الكذبة, و الان تتكلم عن معتقدات اخرى و الرد موجود عليها و انت جبته بنفسك



أستاذ روك أنا تكلمت فى البداية عن كرشنا وميثرا ....وليس كرشنا فقط كما تحاول أن تصور ....شكرا على اجابتك عن كرشنا ... واعترف أنى أخطأت فى نقل المصدر عن كرشنا ...ولكنك مسكت فى كرشنا وتركت ميثرا رغم أنى تكلمت عن الاثنين وليس كرشنا فقط ارجع لأول مشاركة لى فى هذا الموضوع ستجدنى قد كتبت

وهذه اول أسطورة اقتبست من الوثنيات القديمة اذ ثبت أن كرشنا المخلص عند الهنود وميثرا أيضا قيل عنهما أنهما ولدا يوم 25 ديسمبر.....


تقول يا سيد روك:
اين يوجد دلالة على البرد الرياح العاصفة و الصقيع كما وصفته لنا؟ و اين مذكور انه كان شتاء؟

نعم لا يوجد دلالة على الاطلاق على أن مولد المسيح كان بالشتاء ..ولا يوجد دلالة فى النص على الصقيع والبرد والا لما كان هناك رعاة والرعى لا يتم الا فى العراء لا فى أماكن مغلقة ...وهذا ما أريد اثباته أن المسيح لم يولد بالشتاء ولا فى شهر ديسمبر ...وانما هو اقتباس عن العقائد الوثنية القديمة .كما يعترف القس عوض سمعان وان كان له تبريره لذلك...

مزيد من الأدلة على أن المسيح لم يولد يوم 25 ديسمبر :

يقول الأسقف بارنز: (غالباً لا يوجد أساس للعقيدة القائلة بأن يوم 25 ديسمبر كان بالفعل يوم ميلاد المسيح ، وإذا ما تدبرنا قصة لوقا التى تشير إلى ترقب الرعاة فى الحقول قريباً من بيت لحم ، فإن ميلاد المسيح لم يكن ليحدث فى الشتاء ، حينما تنخفض درجة الحرارة ليلاً ، وتغطى الثلوج أرض اليهودية .. .. ويبدو أن عيد ميلادنا قد اتفق عليه بعد جدل كثير ومناقشات طويلة حوالى عام 300 م)

وتذكر دائرة المعارف البريطانية فى طبعتها الخامسة عشر من المجلد الخامس فى الصفحات (642-643) ما يلى: (لم يقتنع أحد مطلقاً بتعيين يوم أو سنة لميلاد المسيح ، ولكن حينما صمم آباء الكنيسة فى عام 340 م على تحديد تاريخ للاحتفال بالعيد اختاروا بحكمة يوم الانقلاب الشمسى فى الشتاء الذى استقر فى أذهان الناس ، وكان أعظم أعيادهم أهمية ، ونظراً إلى التغييرات التى حدثت فى التقاويم تغير وقت الانقلاب الشمسى وتاريخ عيد الميلاد بأيام قليلة).

وورد فى دائرة معارف شامبرز: (أن الناس كانوا فى كثير من البلاد يعتبرون الانقلاب الشمسى فى الشتاء يوم ميلاد الشمس ، وفى روما كان يوم 25 ديسمبر يُحْتَفَل فيه بعيد وثنى قومى ، ولم تستطع الكنيسة أن تلغى هذا العيد الشعبى ، بل باركته كعيد قومى لشمس البر).


هذا هو رابط دائرة المعارف البريطانية يؤكد أن تاريخ ميلاد المسيح غير معروف
إنما هو متفق عليه ليس إلا

http://0-www.search.eb.com.library.u...=christmas&ct=

يقول الأستاذ روك :
اوضحنا سابقا معنى الراعي , اي هو كان الاله الراعي و في هناك الاله الزارع, يعني كمهنة و عمل, لا وصف للانقاذ و الفداء فهو لم يفدي احدا .....

 وربما لو أجهدت نفسك قليلا فى رؤية الصورة التى أرسلتها لك عن الاله تموز وهى صورة أثرية لوجدت أن الحملان التى يحتضنها الاله تموز وجهها وجه انسان دليل على أن المقصود ليس حيوانات حملان أو خراف وانما المقصود أنها تمثل رعيته من البشر ...ركز فى وجه الحملان التى فى الصورة وستعرف...

 صحيح أن موت الاله تموز لم يذكر عنه أنه لم يفدى به أحدا لكن فكرة الفداء لم تكن بعيدة عن ذلك ...لوأنك قرأت جيدا عن الاله تموز لعلمت انه اله الخصب للتربه ... ولقد قيل عن موته أن دمه روى به شقوق الأرض لتعود خصوبتها ...وتعود دورة الانبات من جديد ....فهذا نوع من الفداء لا يمكن انكاره ...شخص يضحى بحياته من أجل الانقاذ ...هذا هو مفهوم الفداء...ومن هنا شاعت الأعياد ..وكان يتم الاحتفال بقيامة الاله تموز مع مطلع الربيع ..و كان يساهم به مجموع الشعب وهو مايشبه الاحتفال بالربيع والخصب والحياة الجديدة ...

والأن يا أستاذ روكى دعنا نرى نقاط تشابه أخرى بين حياة المسيح طبقا لما دونته الأناجيل وما جاء عن تموز:

ان أول ما يسترعى انتباهنا فى حياة تموز هو أنه ابن ابسو وابسو هذا هو اله المياه العذبة ...ودموزى معناها الابن الحق...فهو الابن الحق لاله المياه العذبة ...
تماما مثلما تدعون فى  شخصية المسيح فى الأناجيل ... يسوع هو الابن الحقيقى 
الوحيد لله...

ثم نمر على هذه العبارة التى تقول عن تموز ....(به حركت الأجنة فى الأرحام وانتج اللبن فى الأثداء) *معجم الحضارات السامية، مادة «دوموزي» و«ابسو».

وكم يقترب هذا التعبير كثيرا من قول كاتب انجيل عن  المسيح  الأناجيل يوحنا 1: 3
يو 1 :3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان

ــ وتمضى قصة تموز تسير متوازية مع الأناجيل الى أن يتعرف على عشتاروت ...وبعد ذلك يقتل تموز على يد

الأرواح الشريرة أو الخنازير بعدما حاول الهرب من الموت ثلاثة مرات ..ويحبس فى العالم السفلى حيث الجحيم 

وربما يذكرنا ذلك بقول بطرس عن المسيح  أنه نزل بعد موته الى الجحيم ليكرز للأموات

الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن 1 بطرس3: 19

ويقول القديس كريستوم 347 م مؤكدا ذلك( لا ينكر نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم الا كافر ) 

الأمر لم ينتهى بعد .......

ان حتى شكل الصليب الذى تتباهون به ...انما هو مسروق من رمز الاله تموز وفى ذلك تقول دائرة 
المعارف البريطانية(1946),المجلد 6,ص753 . 

"ان شكل الصليب الحالي يرجع اصله الى ارض الكلدانين القديمة وكان يستعمل رمزا لاسم الاله تموز (لكونه يشكل حرف 

T ) السري , أول حروف اسمه,في ذلك البلد والبلدان المجاورة , بما فيها مصر , وعند حلول القرن 3 ب.م كانت الكنائس

اما انها هجرت او زورت بعض عقائد الايمان المسيحي ولزيادة هيبة النظام الكنسي المرتد جرى قبول الوثنيين في 

الكنائس دون تجديدهم بالايمان ,وجرى السماح لهم الى حد كبير بالمحافظة على اشارتهم ورموزهم الوثنية ,وهكذا فان 

الحرف T ,في شكله المألوف اكثر ,بعد خفض الخط الافقي فيه ,جرى تبنيه ليمثل صليب المسيح." 

-القاموس التفسيري لكلمات العهد الجديد (لندن 1962 )

  ــ أستاذ روكى لو أنك قارىء جيد لسفر الرؤيا ومابه فانك حتما ستسطيع الربط بين بعض الفقرات التى جاءت به ...وبين هذه الصورة الأثرية عن تموز الاله ....وأنا لن أذكر الفقرات وانما سأتركك تستنتجها من الصورة بنفسك ...حتى لا تتهم الأندلسى بأنه يربط مواضيع لا علاقة لها ببعضها كما ذكرت عنى بالأعلى ..... تحياتى لك أيها الصديق اللدود ..


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> وانا سألت هل الإله يموت ؟


 
الاله لا يموت , مين قال ان الاله مات؟ يا واير انت عمرك ما قاري الكتاب المقدس و بتتكلم؟ يعني على الاقل هات النصوص لكلامك




> يعني حتى لو غير جملة الانسان وراح يصير في اخطا في الموضوع وتصير الاسطورة مشابهة الى الاساطير الوثنية وتبقى فكرة موت الإله فكرة من الاساطير و الافلام و الرسوم المتحركة الي نشوفها .


 
اول مرة اسمع عن فلم كارتوني ينقل صورة ان الله مات.. فعلا غريبة!!!




> هل هو موت الجسد ؟


 
نعم هو موت جسد



> ام هو موت اقنوم الابن ؟ وإن مات اقنوم و بقي اقنومين الا يدل هذا على انهم ثلاث اشياء وليسو شئ واحد ؟


 
الموت هو ليس موت الاقنوم الثاني


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (8 يناير 2006)

وانا أسألك من يقبض الروح ؟ ام ان الروح تخرج من نفسها ؟

ولم تجيب 

ثم ما تفسير صاحب الموضوع بكلمة 



> فإنه بالرجوع إلى عقائد الوثنيين أو بالأحرى إلى أساطيرهم، لا نرى فيها أسطورة عن إنسان قال الوثنيون إنه قام بعد موته، كما نادى التلاميذ عن المسيح.



ارجو الجواب منك يا روك


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> وانا أسألك من يقبض الروح ؟ ام ان الروح تخرج من نفسها ؟


 
الله هو متوفي الروح





> ثم ما تفسير صاحب الموضوع بكلمة
> فإنه بالرجوع إلى عقائد الوثنيين أو بالأحرى إلى أساطيرهم، لا نرى فيها أسطورة عن إنسان قال الوثنيون إنه قام بعد موته، كما نادى التلاميذ عن المسيح.


 
تفسيرها, ان العقائد الوثنية اساطيرهم تحدث في السماويات, و لا عن تجسد بجسد و والموت بجسد الانسان لا روح الله و القيامة بجسد الانسان اذ ان الله لم يمت


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Zayer (9 يناير 2006)

> نعم هو موت جسد


حتى احنا  البشر نموت موت بالجسد فقط  هل نحن إله ؟ 

صحيح ان الله  هو متوفي الروح  و لكن من الذي توفى روح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ؟ اذا كان هو الاله عندكم  

سؤال اخر من  كان يخاطب عندما قال : فيما معنى القول : ارحمهم يا ابي فأنهم لا يعلمون ... تقريبا كذا العبارة عندما وضعوه في الصليب  . 

هل يخاطب اقنومه الثاني ؟ اي اقنوم الاب ؟ 

واذا كانت الاقانيم الثلاثة هي واحد اذا لماذا تتحدث مع نفسها ؟ 

ارجو الجواب و عدم الاستهزاء او ذكر العبارات : هذا دليل على جهلك : بل الجواب


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> حتى احنا البشر نموت موت بالجسد فقط هل نحن إله ؟


 
و مين قال انك اله؟




> صحيح ان الله هو متوفي الروح و لكن من الذي توفى روح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ؟ اذا كان هو الاله عندكم


 

المسيح هو الله, و لا احد يتوفى روح الله




> سؤال اخر من كان يخاطب عندما قال : فيما معنى القول : ارحمهم يا ابي فأنهم لا يعلمون ... تقريبا كذا العبارة عندما وضعوه في الصليب .


 

نص؟ شاهد؟ رقم اصحاح و عدد؟ هات النص بالشاهد و انا اجاوبك على اسألتك عزيزي


سلام و نعمة


----------



## ma7aba (9 يناير 2006)

> حتى احنا البشر نموت موت بالجسد فقط هل نحن إله ؟


نحن نموت موت جسد صحيح ولكننا نموت موت الروح  بخطايانا المسيح مات فقط موت جسد وهذا مايميزه عنا فهو خالي من الخطيئة بعكس اي أنسان عادي والسبب أنه من روح الله وليس نفس محيي




> صحيح ان الله هو متوفي الروح و لكن من الذي توفى روح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ؟ اذا كان هو الاله عندكم



حبيب كم مرة سنقول لك ان المسيح طبيعتين جسدية وروحية


عندما يخاطب المسيح  الآب بصيغة طلبية فهو يخاطبه بطبيعته البشرية هل فهمت الفكرة


----------



## Zayer (9 يناير 2006)

> و مين قال انك اله؟


انتو تقولو عن واحد من البشر انه إله  وانه مات  

سألناكم كيف مات قلتو مات الجسد و بقت الروح 
واحنا لما نموت يموت الجسد و تبقى الروح حقنا 

اذا ما الفرق بيننا و بينه 

الاخ محبة قال 



> نحن نموت موت جسد صحيح ولكننا نموت موت الروح بخطايانا





> مات فقط موت جسد وهذا مايميزه عنا فهو خالي من الخطيئة بعكس اي أنسان عادي


وكيف تموت الروح ؟  احنا نتكلم عن الفناء فعندما نقول ان الجسد مات فأننا نقصد انه إنفنى اي انتهى 
ولكن الروح تبقى حتى لو كانت مذنبة فهي لا تفنى و تبقى  

اذا المسيح لا يتميز عنا بشئ في هذي النقطة  فهو مات موت الجسد و نحن نموت موت الجسد ايضا 

هل نحن آله إدن ؟ 

المسيح ولد  ولادة عادية من بطن امرأة  صحيح انه ولد بدون اب ( هناك من ولد بدون اب و ام  ) 

ولكن هو ولد مثلنا خرج الى هذا العالم مثلنا  يعني هذا إلاله عنده ام  

هل امه هي إله ايضا ؟ ام هي اقنوم رابع ؟ ام ماذا ؟ 

وعلى فكرة هذا يدكرني بأحدى الاساطير عن  شخص  له اب من الاله و امه من البشر  



> حبيب كم مرة سنقول لك ان المسيح طبيعتين جسدية وروحية


حتى  احنا عندنا طبيعتين   احنا  عندنا الجسد و عندنا الروح   

هل نحن آله ؟ 



> عندما يخاطب المسيح الآب بصيغة طلبية فهو يخاطبه بطبيعته البشرية هل فهمت الفكرة


اشرح اكثر 



> نص؟ شاهد؟ رقم اصحاح و عدد؟ هات النص بالشاهد و انا اجاوبك على اسألتك عزيزي


انتو ذكرتوه كثيرا في هذا المنتدى , اكيد انت تتذكره عندما صلب المسيح على الصليب ماذا قال ؟


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انتو تقولو عن واحد من البشر انه إله وانه مات
> 
> سألناكم كيف مات قلتو مات الجسد و بقت الروح
> واحنا لما نموت يموت الجسد و تبقى الروح حقنا
> ...


 

مين هذا الي احن نقول عليه هيك؟







> وكيف تموت الروح ؟ احنا نتكلم عن الفناء فعندما نقول ان الجسد مات فأننا نقصد انه إنفنى اي انتهى
> ولكن الروح تبقى حتى لو كانت مذنبة فهي لا تفنى و تبقى


 
دليلك؟ اية قرعانية؟




> اذا المسيح لا يتميز عنا بشئ في هذي النقطة فهو مات موت الجسد و نحن نموت موت الجسد ايضا


 
المسيح هو روح الله ذاته, اما انت و انا فروح من الله

المسيح قام بجسده, اما انت فلما تموت فجسدك لا يقوم بل يفنى... شفت الفرق؟






> هل نحن آله إدن ؟


 
هاي راجعة الكم, احنا متعودين على اجتهاداتك و على تسرعك في الكلام, اذا تقول انك اله, فانت الي تصطفل بيها عزيزي






> المسيح ولد ولادة عادية من بطن امرأة صحيح انه ولد بدون اب ( هناك من ولد بدون اب و ام )


 
ولادة عادية؟ جا انت بتنكر قرأنك بهذه الطريقة يا علامة... و مين هذا الي اتولد من غير اب زي المسيح؟ و من فيه روح الله زي المسيح؟ و من دعي ابن العلي زي المسيح؟






> ولكن هو ولد مثلنا خرج الى هذا العالم مثلنا يعني هذا إلاله عنده ام
> 
> هل امه هي إله ايضا ؟ ام هي اقنوم رابع ؟ ام ماذا ؟


 

الواد خرف يا عياااااال ههههههههههه

من تخبطة مش عارف يبني ججملة مفيدة, يا ابني, انت مجنون ولا بتخرف؟

اقنوم رابع ايه و اله ام ايه, يا خيبتك....





> وعلى فكرة هذا يدكرني بأحدى الاساطير عن شخص له اب من الاله و امه من البشر


 
اسطورة اللات صحيح؟ و الغرانيق العلا الي شفاعتهنا لتترجى





> حتى احنا عندنا طبيعتين احنا عندنا الجسد و عندنا الروح


 
عند جسد بدون خطيئة؟

عندك روح الله؟







> انتو ذكرتوه كثيرا في هذا المنتدى , اكيد انت تتذكره عندما صلب المسيح على الصليب ماذا قال ؟


 
ماذا قال انت قل لنا؟ (او تريد تأخذ النص لاني سألتك في موضوع اخر و مش عارف فين ههههههه)


----------



## Zayer (9 يناير 2006)

*حذف مع التحذير*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2006)

لما تعرف ترد بأدب تعال رد...


----------



## Zayer Plus (10 يناير 2006)

تعديل إداري 
يرجى عدم الشتم وهذا تحذير أخير 
هناك اي خطأ حدث قدم اعتراض بطريقة محترمة وسننظر به وإن كان الحق معك ستأخذ ماتريده وإن كان الغلط صادر منك فسنورد خطأك بالتفصيل 
يرجى الإلتزام بأبسط حدود الإحترام 
أخوكم محبة


----------



## Michael (11 يناير 2006)

لا مو عاجز 

بل عاجز عن مجاراة شخص وضيع مثلك


واحترم حالك يا قليل الادب والتربية

يا لاة نشوف شو الاسم الجديد الى راح تدش بية بس اكيد راح يكون هناك سمة مشتركة وهى انك مسلم ***


----------



## الأورشليمى (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على تشبيه القيامة بالأساطير الوثنية*

سلام و نعمة يا أخوة : أنا أخوكم الأورشليمى ولى تعليق على كل هذا 

أولا أرجو قراءة هذا المقال عن أسطورة تشابه قصة الأله تموز مع قصة المسيح

http://www.tektonics.org/copycat/tammuz.html

أقرأ عن الأله تموز من موسوعة يكيبيديا الأنجليزية 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tammuz

والأن لنتناقش فى حكاية الشبه هذه  و نرد على الشبهات :

من هو تموز ؟ هو اله بابلى قديم و أختص بالرعى و الزراعة  وهو زوج عشتار وقد مات عندما صرعته الأروح الشريرة أو الخنازير البرية (وهذا يتناسب مع كونه راعى) وقد توسطت أمرأته لأخراجه من العالم السفلى ( و ليس الجحيم لأن الجحيم يقابله النعيم ولم يوجد فى أعتقاد البابليين القدامى مكان للنعيم كل الموتى يدهبون الى مكان واحد الصالح و الطالح)  وبذلك قام تموز مرة أخرى من الموت (وهو يمثل دورة الزراعة و الحياة من الموت الى الأنبات مرة أخرى) 
بذلك ليس لهذه القصة أى علاقةبالمسيح مطلقا لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ....... 

الأعتراضات :

تشبيه المسيح بالراعى و وظيفة تموز كراعى  .....
المسيح قال عن نفسه أنه راعى صالح و راعى الخراف و هذا بمعنى مجازى فقوله "أنا الراعى الصالح و الراعى الصالحيبذل نفسه عن الخراف " و قوله "أنا هو باب الخراف" قالمعن هنا واضح أنه يقصد بالخراف هم شعبه الذى يرعاهم  ويبذل نفسه عنهم ....... أما تموز فهو كان راعى بالمعن الصحيح للكلمة فهو اله المراعى و الزراعة أى هو نفسه راعى يمسك بعصاه ليرعى الخراف و هذه كانت مخيلة القدماء مثلما تخيل الأغريق "فولكان" اله النار و البراكين حدادا  و تخيلوا "بوسيديون" اله البحار سمكة كبيرة ذات ذيل ولكن نصفها بشرى 

أما عن الصورة التى أوردها الأخ فتظهر صورة الأله "تموز" وهو يرعى بعض الخراف و يقول أن لها وجه أنسان .... ليس هذا صحيحا أخى هذه ليست وجوه بشر ( لاحظ القرون) بل هى وجوه خراف عادية ولكن هذه هى طريقة الرسم القديم .....بالأضافة أن كل علماء الأثار و التاريخ يقول أن "تموز" هو اله الرعى و الزراعة وليس له علاقة بالبشر مطلقا مطلقا ولا هو راعى لهم وليس له علاقه بهم فقول الأخ أنه هذه وجوه بشر تمثل رعية "تموز"  ليس صحيحا و يخالفك فيه علماء الأثار و التاريخ 

أما عن قولك فى تشابه عبارة "به كان كل شئ بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" مع عبارة "به حركت الأجنه فى الأرحام و أنتج اللبن فى الأثداء"  ذلك لأنه كان اله الرعى فالأجنة المقصودة هنا هى أجنة الخراف و اللبن هو البان أثديتها  بالأضافة الى ذلك ....... كل من يعبد اله يظن أن "به حركت الأجنه فى الأرحام و أنتج اللبن فى الأثداء" و بأن " به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان " ........فهذا العبارات تدل على قوة الأله و قدرته و لسوف تجد أن المصريين لقبوا الأله أتون قرص الشمس بمعطى الحياة  بل و أن أحد فلاسفة اليونانيين الذى قال "به نحيا و نتحرك و نوجد"   هى مشابه لتلك العبارة فلا تقول أن حتى هذا الفيلسوف اليونانى أقتبس تلك العبارة من البابليين و السوماريين عن الهم"تموز"..... عبارات القدره هذه تتشا


فى النهاية أقول أن البابليين و السوماريين هم قوم عبدوا أوثان كثيرة الهة متعددة بينما نحن المسيحيين موحدون ولا اله الا الله وهذا ينفى تماما صلتنا بأى عبادة وثنية مطلقا لأن الكتاب المقدس يحذر من عبادة الأوثان و أورد نص واحد فقط من رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى :"أيها الأولاد أحفظوا أنفسكم من الأصنام" (يوحنا الأولى الأصحاح الخامس العدد 21)

أما عن بقاء المسيح فى الجحيم و أختلافه عن تموز أولا قلنا أن لا يوجد شئ أسمه جحيم فى الحضارة السومرية و البابلية بالأضافة أن تموز ذهب الى العالم السفلى على غير أرادته بينما المسيح ذهب بأرادته "ليكرز للذين فى السجن" أختلاف و اضح و شديد أن المسيح ذهب للكرازة بينما "تموز" مغلوب على أمره و أضطرت زوجته أن تتوسط لدى أختها ملكة العالم السفلى " أرشيجال" لأخراجه .......

والسلام ختام .....


----------

